# "Edit in Photoshop Elements" not working if multiple files selected



## DaveT (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello,

Two related problems:

(1) If I try to bring an individual photo from LR 5.7 into PSE 13 using Photo -> Edit In -> Edit In Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor, it works fine.  Not having such luck when working with multiple files selected in LR.  If I have 5 photos selected in LR, then try the same thing, it loads PSE and the first of the 5 photos, but not the others. Shouldn't it open all 5 of them?

(2) Ideally, I want to open the multiple photo files as layers in PSE. If I select the 5 photo files in LR, then try Photo -> Edit In -> Open as Layers in Photoshop, it launches PSE 13, but then after a couple of minutes, I get the message "The files could not be edited because Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor could not be launched". It does launch PSE, but no files or layers or opened.

What am I doing wrong?  Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Nov 8, 2016)

Sounds very much like the same issue being reported with Adobe Photoshop.

E.g.

Edit in Photoshop works, Open as Layers in Photoshop doesn't

Try opening Photoshop Elements first, then run open as layers from Lightroom.


----------



## Deleted member 39308 (Dec 8, 2016)

Try updating to the new release: 2015.8 (6.8)

This fixes the issue with Photoshop so hopefully fixes Elements as well.

Lightroom CC 2015.8 now available


----------



## Woodbutcher (Dec 9, 2016)

Agreed, 2015.8 fixed the the Open as Layers in Photoshop issue for me.  Hope it fixes the OP's issue with Elements.


----------

